# 720 gallon plywood aquarium build



## vincel892

Looking for custom wood worker/wood working shop to have the plywood pieces cut. Preferably Scarborough but willing to drive.

In the process of designing a 720 gallon plywood aquarium for some monster fish. Took this design off of "greenterra" over at monsterfishkeepers so check out his thread if you get a chance.

Tank will be built strictly out of 3/4" plywood for the sides and bracing. It will have a front and left sided viewing panel. The inside will be sealed with epoxy and seams sealed with some strong SCS1200 silicione and lots of it. 
Have not quite figured out plumbing yet but i will be using my 180 gallon as the sump. Any suggestions about filtration and equipment are more than welcome.

Dimensions: 8' L x 4' W x 3' H (~720 gallons) 
Materials: 
6 plywood sheets- 8'x4'x3/4" thick
2 sheets 19 mm non tempered glass
Macropoxy 646 for waterproofing inside 
SCS1200 silicone for sealing seams and securing glass 
To be continued....

Stocking: 
7 peacock bass
4 oscars 
These guys will be transferred over from current my 180 and 220 gallon.

























Cut Layouts (LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO CUT THESE!)


----------



## UsAndThem

Sounds like an awesome Idea , I've always wanted a monster tank. But half the fun in a DIY is the satisfaction of knowing you did it all yourself. If you are just looking for size cuts to plywood home depot can do those for you easily.

and any wood shop could help ya out. might cost you a bit though. Good luck and cant wait to see more .


----------



## vincel892

UsAndThem said:


> Sounds like an awesome Idea , I've always wanted a monster tank. But half the fun in a DIY is the satisfaction of knowing you did it all yourself. If you are just looking for size cuts to plywood home depot can do those for you easily.
> 
> and any wood shop could help ya out. might cost you a bit though. Good luck and cant wait to see more .


Appreciate the comment. So excited to get started. But planning and sourcing all the material is the hardest part.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsAndThem

vincel892 said:


> Appreciate the comment. So excited to get started. But planning and sourcing all the material is the hardest part.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


what program did you use to draw your design ? it could come in handy for me lol


----------



## vincel892

UsAndThem said:


> what program did you use to draw your design ? it could come in handy for me lol


It's called Sketchup. Lots of videos and tutorials on it so not hard to learn at all.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## planter

well this is going to be interesting


----------



## Hamish

Tagging along, i have seen one of these before, its amazing what you can do with resin and wood. Good luck


----------



## wtac

HomeDepot will cut the plywood for you as they have an upright track saw. Above a certain number of cuts they used to charge $1/cut but not sure how much it is now.

I've used LiquidRubber to waterproof the inside (ponds, wood water trough reservoirs, etc) and use GeoTex membrane or the Schluter (sp?) orange strips imbedded at the corners/seams. Faster and easier to use than epoxy/fibreglass as well as very little VOC so you can easily work with it indoors in a confined space and not pass out/get high...just smells like tar/rubber. In a pinch, you can use it to patch a leaky roof LMFAO

Make sure that all panels and stud joints are glued (PL) and screwed. You can use deck screws for the ply to studs but use Simpson structural screws for the stud to stud as the spirals are more aggressive and a larger head (comes with nut driver) so it doesn't pull out and has superior shear strength vs deck screws.

Viewing panes: it looks like you will have at least 1" where the glass/acrylic will overlap the opening. This is where it gets tricky. All you need is 1/16" layer of silicone between the panel and aquarium wall so putting a wee rubber something to use as a spacer in the middle of the area to apply silicone and mask off the viewing area. Apply a thick (~3\8") silicone bead so that you minimize bubbles in the contact seam. Gently wedge a 2x4 to hold it in place and let it properly cure.

Keep in mind that water pressure will push the panel INTO the inside frame and no structural strength is needed as with traditional "all glass" aquariums.

A few different ways to skin the cat 

JM2C/HTH


----------



## vincel892

wtac said:


> HomeDepot will cut the plywood for you as they have an upright track saw. Above a certain number of cuts they used to charge $1/cut but not sure how much it is now.
> 
> I've used LiquidRubber to waterproof the inside (ponds, wood water trough reservoirs, etc) and use GeoTex membrane or the Schluter (sp?) orange strips imbedded at the corners/seams. Faster and easier to use than epoxy/fibreglass as well as very little VOC so you can easily work with it indoors in a confined space and not pass out/get high...just smells like tar/rubber. In a pinch, you can use it to patch a leaky roof LMFAO
> 
> Make sure that all panels and stud joints are glued (PL) and screwed. You can use deck screws for the ply to studs but use Simpson structural screws for the stud to stud as the spirals are more aggressive and a larger head (comes with nut driver) so it doesn't pull out and has superior shear strength vs deck screws.
> 
> Viewing panes: it looks like you will have at least 1" where the glass/acrylic will overlap the opening. This is where it gets tricky. All you need is 1/16" layer of silicone between the panel and aquarium wall so putting a wee rubber something to use as a spacer in the middle of the area to apply silicone and mask off the viewing area. Apply a thick (~3\8") silicone bead so that you minimize bubbles in the contact seam. Gently wedge a 2x4 to hold it in place and let it properly cure.
> 
> Keep in mind that water pressure will push the panel INTO the inside frame and no structural strength is needed as with traditional "all glass" aquariums.
> 
> A few different ways to skin the cat
> 
> JM2C/HTH


Thanks for your input. Is the geotex membrane aquarium safe ? 
Viewing panel: I actually have a 3" space where the glass can potentially overlap with the plywood window. How much do you think is necessary. I was thinking at least 2"?

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac

The geotex will be imbedded so there will be no issue .

A 2" overlap is perfect. It's going to be one heavy chunk of glass so you will have to incorporate a lower ledge for the glass to rest upon or an added inner framework for the glass panel.


----------



## vincel892

UPDATE February 8, 2020

Just started on actually putting the tank/stand together. Got the stand completed using 2x6's. The top and bottom frame/verticals are doubled up 2x6's for extra strength. Will be dressing the outside with some finished plywood and most likely using sliding glass doors for the front of the stand.

I also glued the double 3/4" thick pieces of plywood together. Going to let it sit for a week then start assembling the tank itself.
Still not sure about the sump design. Looking into different forms of mechanical filtration as this has been the biggest struggle for me with big tanks. Considering a DIY swirl filter but not sure if that can integrated into a bean animal type overflow. *(Any thoughts?)*


----------



## wtac

As they say "K.I.S.S." 

Use a dollar store slotted basket and stuff with Dacron floss/batting from FabricLand. Can't get any cheaper than that LMAO.

If its a conventional sump you will be building/farming out, a 12" section with a drip tray and incorporated overflow should the Dacron get clogged.


----------



## vincel892

UPDATE Feb 16, 2020
Got the main structure built. Top bracing will be installed after glass is put in. Now to seal any gaps, screw holes with bondo.
Then onto painting the inside with epoxy followed by glass installation.


----------



## Dis

Great progress! Keep up the good work

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

Update March 20, 2020
No better way to spend self isolation than building an aquarium. External overflow box built and installed. Applied 3 coats of black macropoxy to the interior, back and right side. Viewing panels will be painted with a lighter epoxy. I wanted a nicer design on the exterior but cant figure out what or how to do it. Any suggestions ??


























Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## fish_luva

Looks like a great project so far. Have you spec'ed out the costs of the materials and glass yet? i might be interested in doing something like this so am very interested and tagging along here.

what are you using for the base of the tank? Plywood? as i noticed in your second last picture with the tank up on the stand that it has not floor in place and next picture it's black... thanks,, keep it going and good work


----------



## vincel892

fish_luva said:


> Looks like a great project so far. Have you spec'ed out the costs of the materials and glass yet? i might be interested in doing something like this so am very interested and tagging along here.
> 
> what are you using for the base of the tank? Plywood? as i noticed in your second last picture with the tank up on the stand that it has not floor in place and next picture it's black... thanks,, keep it going and good work


I honestly lost track of the cost. So many tiny things like hardware, glue etc that just adds up lol. Would say it's definitely cheaper than going all glass or acrylic of the same size. That picture is the tank turned onto its front. So the bottom is plywood.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## fish_luva

thanks vince and for answering my Pm's... great job


----------



## Dis

Any updates?

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

Dis said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Things have been on hold for a bit due to covid 19. my glass was delivered today. I glued the front panel on today and will work on the side panel tomorrow. Will post pics asap.

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

here is a video of the grow out in the meantime 

Nw4ViowXfaw


----------



## Dis

Ya it's not easy sourcing materials. Sounds like some good progress though. Goodluck sealing the glass.

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

Glass install complete. Took 4 people to carry the bigger if the two 3/4" thick pieces of glass. Not too much trouble sealing it with the scs1200 silicone. Used a caulking edge tool to make the seams look more presentable.

Please excuse my ghetto rig to hold the side glass up lol























Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dis

Nice work. Looks great

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

Glass in place and tank is turned upright/moved into its final position ( took 5 people). 
Up next is plumbing and finishing the painting. Picked up most of the PVC fittings, currently waiting for the bulkheads before drilling.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingmomo

Great idea and looks amazing. Do you plan to add substrate and plant it ? Would be following this


----------



## Dis

It does loo really good. What are your plans for stocking? 

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## vincel892

Here are some updates of the tank and livestock.
Added a snow gar and will be getting some more kelberi. Looking for a datnoid too but they are hard to find plus $$$$
Please excuse the poor lighting and music. Need to put up my light.






Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------

